# Comnputer Speaker 2.1 @ INR2000



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

*Comnputer Speaker 2.1 @ INR 5000/-*

Since every piece of audio equipment in my home is dying I feel that God is asking of me to get myself new set of speakers.

Kindly suggest any good ones you have heard or are using ranging from* 1000 to 2000*.  Increased to "*Rs. 5000*" 

*Usage: Just regular youtube, occassional music (before transferring to PMP), gaming and watching random movies with friends*(rare {very rare})

A decentgood 2.1 set needed badly. Reliable and long lasting. The creative ones I had kept dying.

Pop in our suggestions.

I hope I get replies soon. One of my senses is being deprived.

Many thanks.

2months without speaker is spoiling my new PC experience. Should have never neglected it.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2011)

See if you find Altec Lansing VS4121 and VS2621


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

How much for those? 

I will check them out.

How much for those? 

I will check them out.

Thanks


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 26, 2011)

VS4121 - 2.8K(if u can find one)
VS2621 - 1.6K


----------



## Sarath (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys will check them out tomorrow


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 27, 2011)

Also check Creative T3100 - 2K (slightly better than VS2621)


----------



## Sarath (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for your response guys but I have a new problem now. I just realised how much I fussed about my friend's 3000 worth speaker set as I was unimpressed with the quality.

I have decided to get a good speaker set worth Rs.5000 max. Please share any good 2.1 setups of your knowledge.

Will buy tomorrow. Or day after at most but not later.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

Logitech Z623 - 5.8K, a bit over ur budget but worth it..

Oops they hav raised the prices to over 7K..


----------



## Sarath (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you have a link or something? I can go scouting today. Bangalore should have it in some corner.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is a link to contact Logitech

Contact


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Do you have a link or something? I can go scouting today. Bangalore should have it in some corner.



U can find in S.P road...

If possible, take a demo of AL MX6021E n Z623.. Get whichever u like..


----------



## Sarath (Jul 11, 2011)

Anywhere else apart from SP road. It is very far and I will go there only if none are available nearby.

I am looking at:
Logitech Z623
Edifier C2 and C3

Hope I find them around that price point.



MegaMind said:


> Logitech Z623 - 5.8K, a bit over ur budget but worth it..
> 
> Oops they hav raised the prices to over 7K..



where did you find it at that price point?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

Sarath said:


> where did you find it at that price point?



A few weeks before SMC had it for 5.8k... Now its around 7.5k..


----------



## Sarath (Jul 12, 2011)

I came accross a AL 4621 for around 4k. Is it worth it?
The AL 2621 was for 2k

Will try in other parts of the city tomorrow.
*
Can anyone tell me where I can find Edifier C3 in Bangalore?*
.
.
.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 12, 2011)

If You Want Real Sound Then Buy Swan M10 @ 5.5K It will blow out AudioEngine A2 & All of Speakers Above Mentioned.

You Can Buy From Them They Will Ship to your place.

Pro-Med Instruments (P) Ltd.,
Home Theater
Add: 9/1, 18th Avenue,Ashok Nagar,Chennai-600 083
Tel: 0091-44-42132295/42142295
Fax: 0091-44-42010488


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I came accross a AL 4621 for around 4k. Is it worth it?



WOM....


----------



## desiibond (Jul 12, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> If You Want Real Sound Then Buy Swan M10 @ 5.5K It will blow out AudioEngine A2 & All of Speakers Above Mentioned.



5.5k is a terrific price for this set.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 12, 2011)

I got a quote of Rs.6500/- for the edifier C3.*www.pcworld-my.com/mbc/prod_img/186image1.jpg

I am in love with the Swan M10 but have no idea where to find them.
If I dont find these I will go for the Edifier ones.*www.swanspeaker.com/product/image/m10/B.jpg



Geek-With-Lens said:


> If You Want Real Sound Then Buy Swan M10 @ 5.5K It will blow out AudioEngine A2 & All of Speakers Above Mentioned.
> 
> You Can Buy From Them They Will Ship to your place.
> 
> ...



They don't seem to have a website. How do I order from them?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarath said:


> They don't seem to have a website. How do I order from them?



By Calling Them.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 12, 2011)

Payment? Did you order from them? 
You mentioned in my other thread that even you are getting the Swan M10.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Payment? Did you order from them?
> You mentioned in my other thread that even you are getting the Swan M10.



No Still I Haven't Order Because I Am Waiting For My Salary.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 12, 2011)

I have decided its either Swan M10 or the Edifier C3.

Wrote an e-mail to Promed hope I get a response. Will call in the morning too. The shipping for such a heavy unit will pinch so I am searching locally.

Anyone in Bangalore, Please help me out. AV shops.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 12, 2011)

6.5k for Edifier C3 is too much..

If M10 is 5.5k get it...


----------



## Sarath (Jul 13, 2011)

OK will call up Pro med tomorrow and check about the Swan M10 speakers. Heard they are 5.5k shipped but can't be too sure.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just got a response from Pro med stating that the Swan M10 are out of stock. None of the other details were given. They said they have the M12 but gave no pricing details.

I wrote another email and am awaiting a response about the restocking of the M10.
BTW how are the Swan M12 in comparison with the M10?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> BTW how are the Swan M12 in comparison with the M10?



M12 is a great set but will cost u around 11K(not sure though)...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 13, 2011)

M12 is not worth the price against M10. M12 is just M10 with new design it would be better if you can get M10.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 14, 2011)

The M10 has mesmerised me with its looks, sounding good is an added bonus. Its should be the other way round though 

If I don't get the Swan M10, I will go for the Edifier C3 for 6.5k

Every piece of equipment I wish to buy is out of stock. Looks like i have tough luck.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

Edifier C3 is not worth 6.5k..



Geek-With-Lens said:


> M12 is not worth the price against M10. M12 is just M10 with new design it would be better if you can get M10.



can u prove it with links?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> can u prove it with links?



M10 vs M12 - [H]ard|Forum

Swan M10 vs. Swan M12 - MacRumors Forums

Swan M10 Unboxing & Review (Updated) - Page 2 - MacRumors Forums

Read This All Threads Carefully You Will Understand Why M10 is better than M12 ?

M10 Sales For $117.00 whereas M12 For $89.00


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> M10 vs M12 - [H]ard|Forum
> 
> Swan M10 vs. Swan M12 - MacRumors Forums
> 
> ...



If OP's priority is music M10s are good... 

For *this*, M12 performs better as M12 has a subwoofer...(If OP has enough dough to spend)


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

M12 will be better for gaming. M12 is just like a normal speaker with subwoofer.
M10 is clearly focused on music. M10 also sounds good in gaming. 

If OP want speaker for gaming then he should buy logitech z623or altec lansing mx5021.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> M12 will be better for gaming. M12 is just like a normal speaker with subwoofer.
> M10 is clearly focused on music. M10 also sounds good in gaming.
> 
> If OP want speaker for gaming then he should buy logitech z623or altec lansing mx5021.



I'm not pointing that M10 is bad for gaming, but M12 performs better the M10 wen it comes to gaming n movies.. 

MX5021 is dead.. Dont ever seggest it.. And 1+ to Z623...


----------



## Sarath (Jul 14, 2011)

They are not responding to my e-mail. I am not sure why. Looks like I will have to get the Edifier C3 for 6.5k. Found it on infibeam too @ 6348/-


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

Sarath said:


> They are not responding to my e-mail. I am not sure why. Looks like I will have to get the Edifier C3 for 6.5k. Found it on infibeam too @ 6348/-



Buddy kindly hold up for sometime n save 1k and get Z623...


----------



## Sarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I have the cash but I don't want to spend so much especially when I'm getting headphones next month. 

But I don't like crappy sounding boxes either, so upped my budget from 2000 after hearing the AL V2621


----------

